# Tachi Palace Fights 8



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tachi Palace Fights 8
Date: Feb 18, 2011
Location: Lemoore, Calif.
Venue: Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino
Broadcast: MMAjunkie.com​


> * Champ Leopoldo Serao vs. David Loiseau (for middleweight title)
> * Champ Ulysses Gomez vs. Darrell Montague (for flyweight title)
> * Jussier da Silva vs. Ian McCall
> * Jesse Forbes vs. Mike Moreno
> ...


Link



> While the California-based Tachi Palace Fights promotion is just days away from broadcasting its final event of the year on MMAjunkie.com, the promotion already is making arrangements for its first show of 2011, Tachi Palace Fights 8.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com today confirmed with Tachi Palace Fights official Jeremy Luchau that TPF middleweight champion Leopoldo Serao defends his belt against nine-time UFC veteran David Loiseau while flyweight title-holder Ulysses Gomez puts his belt on the line against top contender Darrell Montague.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why are they giving a guy who just got cut from the UFC a title shot? This seems to be a common thing for Regional and second tier promotions. Rebel Fights did the same thing for James Irvin who even though he won their heavyweight championship ended up loosing in the last Tachi Palace Fights card!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd really like to see Fabricio Camoes get back on track.. he's really got alot of potential..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it is certainly possible for him to do that. Though I'm not sure if he will eventually make it into a bigger promotion or eventually fight for the title. Only time will tell!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This show can be watched on that junkie website if you guys want to watch it, comes on in 30 minutes:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22513/liv...-palace-fights-8-event-live-at-830-p-m-et.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this should be a good fight. I just hope they actually get it to play. Last time I tried to watch and only saw two!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, we don't need another advertiser on this forum!


----------

